# Silent Male Terribillis Call?



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

We have had one he11 of a weather front going through Ohio over the last weekend. I don't ever remember pulling so many eggs out of our tanks over such a short period. 

I did get a few WoooHooos as well. I pulled the first set of mint terribillis eggs out last night!!! We have breed them before - but I sold off the pairs figuring it would be easy to get another group together. Well, 4 years later, I finally did. I have a 2.1 set up in a 20H, and had just switched out the first female (I have a total of 3) after a week of calling and no results. 

So, last night I noticed one of the males was quivering like he was calling, but he wasn't being vocal (at least not on a level I could hear). I moved a bit, and the vocal sack was expanded and he was calling silently.

This morning, I noticed the same thing. One of the males was sitting next to the female and he was calling - but no sound.

I am not worried that this guy lost his voice/call or anything, I have seen and heard both males call. I am just wondering if other people have seen similar behaviors in their Phyllobates? 

So, what your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, I've seen my males do that. Mine call like starting cars. Some just start right up on the first turn. Other times they start with a pop. Sometimes they just turn over with no ignition. 

They also seem to establish a heirarchy with one dominate male. The suborbinates often go through the motions without making a sound.

I've seen another interesting behavior where a second frog will bow it's head and approach a calling male by crawling up to it very low. I think/hope this is a female.

EricG.NH


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That is really interesting. I wonder if this behavior is only found in Terribillis or in all dart frogs.

...or, since we usually don't hear many of the other frogs in our collections (house most in 1.1s) we just don't witness the behavior. 

...or, because these guys are so darn toxic - the other frog has to court the female quietly, so as not to draw attention? Who knows...

Hopefully this topic will get some more people to chime in, I had a blast watching these guys over the last few days.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Can't comment aboutthe terribillis, but I have a proven male Solarte pum that does something similar. I have been told that Solarte are one of the loudest of the pums (aside from Bastis of course) and that I should have no problem hearing them... well, I have never heard this guy. I was beginning to question whether or not it was really a male (he's fat like a female) until one day I closely watched and saw the inflation of the lungs and quivering like he was calling, but no sound. It has happened over and over again and the female does notice it, so either it's a near silent or silent call. It sounds like it's not just terribillis.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Are these calls quiet or are they just outside the range of human hearing? Robert :?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

That was part of my original comment - if this special call is outside our ability to hear.


----------



## bigphish (Sep 25, 2005)

I noticed one of my luecs do this once. I was hoping it would be a female because it is fatter than the two males that I have seen/heard calling. Now I dont know what to think, I have never seen this since.

--Steve


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive seen my male leuc do this, only to attract the attention of 2 females - without making a noise I could hear. One was in the cocohut and came out and hopped over to him, and another leuc, which was facing the opposite direction, came over to him as well. I figured most/all darts have calls that are outside our hearing range, kinda like elephants.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Just wanted to post an update. The mints have been calling like crazy, so I checked under the hut, and there was another clutch of eggs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear they are back to breeding for you.

I have seen mine do something similar, but I have not got a clutch from them since moving them.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what sound ranges frogs can hear? I recall they have a range similar to that of humans. This could be an interesting discovery if it turns out they can also communicate in lower/higher frequencies than audible to humans.


----------

